
Restrictions on Payday Loans Hurt the Poor - ourmandave
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-06-09/restrictions-on-payday-loans-hurt-the-poor
======
venomsnake
The government should try to prevent the abuse of poor people.

If there is demand for payday loans limiting supply of credit will only push
people into the hands of loan sharks, crime, prostitution or nastier stuff.

What the government could do is increase the supply of credit - the US borrows
at sub zero levels right now - so they could just funnel some of those money
into the poorer communities.

Poverty is like cancer. It kills the social body and must be stopped.

